# Question (thin client)



## poorandunlucky (Jan 23, 2018)

I has a question about thin clients...

Let's say I have a huge computer with a massive graphic card in it, maybe even multiple graphic cards...

Let's say I can run Windows 10 under bhyve on that personal supercomputer.

Can I play CoD: WWII on a thin client connected to that supercomputer?


----------



## DCH3416 (Jan 23, 2018)

For that sort of application you'd be looking at a few different forms of support. You'd probably want something which streams a capture of the rendered video game over the network with as little latency as possible. Same goes for input, that needs to happen very quickly and reliably. There's also the question of hardware support on the server side, I can't say how nicely Windows plays with hardware at a virtual machine sort of level, but without that, the alternative is having the video game rendered in software, which will probably be slow.

I've looked at doing something like this before with Xorg, as that's a bit more geared towards this sort of setup. Troubles I had were with the software support just not being there. Take a look at "VirtualGL" for details.

Best support out of box is simply using RDP.

We'll see stuff like this emerge over time as demand grows.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 23, 2018)

What you're talking about is "Direct GPU Access Over Network".  I've never played with it, but two approaches seem to exist:
NVIDIA GPUDirect and GPU passthrough.
This seems like a comprehensive how-to.


----------



## Ole (Feb 1, 2018)

poorandunlucky said:


> I has a question about thin clients...



You can run the Spice/QXL server inside guest, this is a much faster solution than VNC. I hope someday Spice support will be implemented in bhyve. I recently made ports for *devel/libspice-server* and *x11-drivers/xf86-video-qxl *and this works well for jails with 1920x1080.


----------

